# Angelwax Fifth Element- Impressed!



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Gave the car a quick wash and clay, then polished and wipedown with eraser. Applied a coat of the Ti-22 spray sealant which instructions to spray on polished surface before wax. Followed this up with 2 x coats Fifth Element wax which was very nice to use, then a wipedown after with Angelwax QD. Posted a couple of pics. Thanks for looking!!

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpszzeg1pvv.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsbcqodwtr.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsqsedjtxw.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsullopdoz.jpg.html]


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have a sample of this which I'm yet to try, this may just have bumped it up the queue


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes its good, it actually surprised me with how it removed too. I thought it was going to be grabby as its a firm wax but it wasn't at all. I found it best to work it in the jar to soften it up a little and after that it spreads well. Looks great on the pug.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

It's by far their easiest one to remove and lasts for a while, had 5 months out of it on a car i wash every 2 weeks.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Not really dabbled with angel wax but do have a pot of desire able to try out, might give it a go. Nice result chewy :thumb:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Big Angelwax fan here
I tried the Ti22 spray for the first time before waxing and it seems to have lasted a lot longer.
I also find that snow foam removes more dirt
Looks good by the way


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Nice one Chewy. It came up a treat!

I love the finish that 5th element leaves, just wait to see the beading!!

Ti-22 is something I will get my hands on at some point when I need more AW stuff. Thanks for posting buddy. Always nice to see different products on here that are more out of the norm.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Have a sample of this which I'm yet to try, this may just have bumped it up the queue


You should give it a go mate! It's not a super oily wax, but the texture is smooth and soft enough in the panel pot it loads up fine and spreads well. Removal and the end result was the best bit for me, applied over the whole car left (left in the sun)- with a good mf cloth wax removes in 1 swipe.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Choppy said:


> It's by far their easiest one to remove and lasts for a while, had 5 months out of it on a car i wash every 2 weeks.


5 months is a long time! I have some Dark Angel and Desireable to try next. Have you tried the Ti-22?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Always the issue though isn't it...too many waxes, not enough time 

First world problems


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> 5 months is a long time! I have some Dark Angel and Desireable to try next. Have you tried the Ti-22?


Yes it's excellent I'm just coming to the end of my bottle of it, use its as a wheel sealant too.
Got desirable, drift and the standard wax but found drift to be the hardest to remove but the other 2 are fine just do 2 panels at a time.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool. How durable is the Ti-22? I used their wheel sealant 'Bilberry' this weekend and that was nice to use, hoping to see 3-4 months from it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice Chewy .


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bit left field Chewy but check out AW Corona, it's awesome on trim especially fiddly plastic grilles. Not really come across an AW product that hasn't been good and done its job well.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Should see 3 months for ti-22 no problem.
Had corona in my shed now for months but not got round to using it yet 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Bit left field Chewy but check out AW Corona, it's awesome on trim especially fiddly plastic grilles. Not really come across an AW product that hasn't been good and done its job well.


Will do mate. I missed that one off my order! Angelwax threw in a bottle of Blue Rinse so I'm trying that next. Have you used that? I tried the Fastfoam and Superior shampoo which was nice


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven't but seem to remember lukewarm reviews on the blue rinse.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hunty said:


> Nice one Chewy. It came up a treat!
> 
> I love the finish that 5th element leaves, just wait to see the beading!!
> 
> Ti-22 is something I will get my hands on at some point when I need more AW stuff. Thanks for posting buddy. Always nice to see different products on here that are more out of the norm.


Hello mate,

Just read your post! Look forward to the beading mate. How did you maintain the Fifth Element finish? I'm keeping it simple next week: Fastfoam pre wash, superior shampoo, then blue rinse. The instructions for blue rinse says to apply through foam lance after washing, so I'll do that then wipedown with the qd after.


----------

